# MySQL installation Problem



## Uli_87 (9. November 2004)

Hallo

Ich hab mal mithilfe von Eurem Tutorial versucht MySQL auf SUSE LINUX professional 9.2 zu installieren, jedoch ohne Erfolg. Als erstes muss ich ja den tar file entpacken mit diesem Befehl:

```
linux:~ # /usr/src # tar zxfv mysql-standard-4.0.22-pc-linux-i686.tar.gz
```
Aber daraus folgt:

```
bash: /usr/src: is a directory
```
dies passiert fast nach jedem Befehl wo eine Directory angegeben wird.

für eure Hilfe danke ich im Voraus

Uli


----------



## JohannesR (9. November 2004)

Du musst dich in dem Verzeichnis befinden, welches vorher dort angegeben ist. Also folgendermaszen:

# cd /usr/src
# tar xvzf ...


----------



## Uli_87 (9. November 2004)

Danke für die Hilfe...

Jetzt bin ich ein paar Schritte weiter gekommen, aber immerhin noch nicht am Ziel. Folgender Fehler ist bei der Pre-Installation und compilieren von MySQL aufgetaucht:


```
linux:/usr/src/mysql-standard-4.0.22-pc-linux-i686 # ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/mysql --localstatedir=/var/mysql/data
```
dann hab ich folgendes geschrieben:

```
linux:/usr/src/mysql-standard-4.0.22-pc-linux-i686 # make
```
dann ist das gekommen:

```
make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.
```
nach dem hab ich dies eingetippt:

```
linux:/usr/src/mysql-standard-4.0.22-pc-linux-i686 # make install
```
hier ist diese Fehlermeldung aufgetaucht:

```
make: *** No rule to make target `install'. Stop.
```

Für Antworten danke ich schon im Voraus

Uli


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. November 2004)

Wenn 
	
	
	



```
./configure --prefix=/usr/local/mysql --localstatedir=/var/mysql/data
```
 erfolgreich durchgelaufen ist, kannst (resp. musst) du make im selben Verzeichnis aufrufen. Wenn jetzt noch keine Regel für make vorhanden ist, heißt das, dass ./configure nicht ohne Probleme gearbeitet hat, weil das Makefile vom ./configure ganz zum Schluss entsprechend gepatcht wird, dass make und make install vorhanden sind.


----------



## Uli_87 (9. November 2004)

Bei der Kofiguration:

```
linux:/usr/src/mysql-standard-4.1.7-pc-linux-i686 # ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/mysql --localstatedir=/var/mysql/data<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:office:office" /><o:p></o:p>
```
Erschien diese Meldung:

```
NOTE: This is a MySQL binary distribution. It's ready to run, you don't

need to configure it!

<o:p> </o:p>

To help you a bit, I am now going to create the needed MySQL databases

and start the MySQL server for you.  If you run into any trouble, please

consult the MySQL manual, that you can find in the Docs directory.

<o:p> </o:p>

Installing all prepared tables

041109 13:41:10 [Warning] Asked for 196608 thread stack, but got 126976

Fill help tables

041109 13:41:10 [Warning] Asked for 196608 thread stack, but got 126976

<o:p> </o:p>

To start mysqld at boot time you have to copy support-files/mysql.server

to the right place for your system

<o:p> </o:p>

PLEASE REMEMBER TO SET A PASSWORD FOR THE MySQL root USER !

To do so, start the server, then issue the following commands:

./bin/mysqladmin -u root password 'new-password'

./bin/mysqladmin -u root -h linux password 'new-password'

See the manual for more instructions.

<o:p> </o:p>

You can start the MySQL daemon with:

cd . ; ./bin/mysqld_safe &

<o:p> </o:p>

You can test the MySQL daemon with the benchmarks in the 'sql-bench' directory:

cd sql-bench ; perl run-all-tests

<o:p> </o:p>

Please report any problems with the ./bin/mysqlbug script!

<o:p> </o:p>

The latest information about MySQL is available on the web at

http://www.mysql.com

Support MySQL by buying support/licenses at https://order.mysql.com

Starting the mysqld server.  You can test that it is up and running

with the command:

./bin/mysqladmin version

linux:/usr/src/mysql-standard-4.1.7-pc-linux-i686 # chown: `mysql': invalid user

Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /usr/src/mysql-standard-4.1.7-pc-linux-i686/data
```
 
Make install funktioniert nicht...

Für Antworten danke ich schon im Voraus
Uli


----------



## Kleini (9. November 2004)

Hallo!

@Uli: Warum machst du es dir so kompliziert? Bei der SuSE (auf jeden Fall bei 9.1), ist MySQL doch schon dabei. Gehe im Yast zu Software installieren und suche nach MySQL. Dann installierst du mit Yast (einfach Häckchen setzen) MySQL. Hast du das getan, gehst du im Yast unter System zum Runlevel-Editior und setzt ein Häckchen bei MySQL, damit der Server dann auch beim Systemstart mit gestartet wird und fertig. Mit dem MySQL-Control-Center kannst du dann alles graphisch konfigurieren und Datenbanken erstellen. MySQL selbst zu kompilieren scheint für dich (nimm mir das jetzt bitte nicht übel) noch eine Nummer zu groß zu sein.

MfG Kleini


----------



## rflx (9. November 2004)

Hallo 

Hab dasselbe Problem aber nicht auf Suse Linux 9.2

für Antworten danke ich im Voraus

rflx


----------



## Uli_87 (10. November 2004)

Ja vielen Dank... jetzt lauft es...

@rflx: hast du es gewusst? wieso hast du es mir nicht vorher gesagt? wir arbeiten doch zusammen, hab dich 100 mal gefragt.. LOL

Daniel


----------



## AmunikuS (11. November 2004)

// edit //

ThX für eure Antworten ! hatte den gleichen Auftrag wie Uli und bin auch an diesem Problem hängen geblieben ... nun hat's geklappt

\\ edit \\


°gruSs Fabi°


----------

